# Frankenstein, just completed - Pics



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to know what you think.
I know his cloths look too new, however I don't know how to weather stuff yet. Also, after seeing enlarged photos, I now see that there is a deep scar on the monster's right.
This is my 3rd mode, so feel free to critique how my painting skills are progressing and what I need to improve on.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/42940
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/42939
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/42938
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/42937


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

BKSinAZ said:


> I would love to hear what you think.
> I know his cloths look too new, however I don't know how to weather stuff yet. Also, after seeing enlarged photos, I now see that there is a deep scar on the monster's right.
> This is my 3rd mode, so feel free to critique how my painting skills are progressing.
> 
> ...


Excellent work! Don't sell yourself short, you do have talent, the painting done on the stone wall and the woodwork shows that you do indeed posess the skills for weathering. I have been building models for 40 years and this rivals what I can do.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Excellent work! Don't sell yourself short, you do have talent, the painting done on the stone wall and the woodwork shows that you do indeed posess the skills for weathering. I have been building models for 40 years and this rivals what I can do.


Thanks for the generous compliment. 

For me, to weather a lighter color object is a bit easier than weathering a solid black color such as Frankie's clothing. Just don't know how.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job BKS, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks good! Nice weathering, skin tones and very clean job all around. As far as trying to highlight or shadowing folds and creases in fabric I've found airbrushing the most effective and flexible but not absolutely necessary for good results. (Not one of my builds is all airbrushed, a few are all hand-painted, and all look good to me)
With an AB it's a matter of "building up" layers of paint. I usually pre-shade shadows with a very dark (or black) color over a white (or grey) primer, and then apply multiple coats of your base color. (Light is reflected diferentley and unevenly over any form, so totally even coverage is not going to give you the illusion you want - It will look "flat") If desired, highlights can be added to the higher surfaces for more of a 3D appearence. Or, if you are primed in white, going light over these areas can give a good effect.
Otherwise, or in conjunction to, drybrushing high areas in a lighter shade than the base color and/or dark washes work nicley to tone things down and add further shading.
The bottom line: Experiment and find what works best for you and the project. You obviousley "get it" so be bold and go where no man has gone before...
Keep posting and painting! 
PS: Real simple way to dust this guy up is to apply some ground-up light grey pastels or chalk on the high folds (makeup applicators work well) and then seal with Dullcote or something.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, BKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great. You got a kind of dead flesh effect with the skin, palor colored, and the rest of the diorama looks perfect. I gave you a 10 on one of the pics so you know what I think. I got a first place with mine at a local IPMS contest in April and a certificate of merit at Wonderfest this year. It is a great model as are the other Moebius classic monster kits. When Dracula that will add another hit to the set. Now we need to get Moebius to do a new Wolfman.

Bob K.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I really like the face and hands details. Super job.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job!
Mcdee


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you kidding? He looks wonderful!!! Excellent job!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! I agree that the weathering on the stone and wood is done very well. And I like the skin pallor too. Not much I can add to what others have said as far as weathering the coat. You should be very proud of this piece!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I also agree with what's already been said. You're doing great! Nice work! - Denis


----------

